# Working with simplex



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I also don't really like their equipment. Like those giant cheap plastic pull stations. Or their speakers with the massive rear end that needs a giant back box. And their insistence on shielding so much, when other fire alarm systems work fine without it. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Cl906um said:


> What a bunch of sandbagging guys that are trying to make their job look tougher than it is. They have a monopoly on fire alarm and security. Must have short bussers loading their orders. Friggin don't get the drawings for the job right. I don't understand why our project coordinator kisses their butt, because their service sucks. The only reason I can figure, is that their service sucks so bad from job to job, is that is the only way to get anything done is to kiss their butt just to get mediocre service out of them. Rant over...




I had a call back to a medical clinic TI a year after turnover. Simplex told the building manager to call me and the electricians back who did base building as the errors intermittently showing up and keeping his FACP from showing normal was obviously one of our faults. Two full days tearing everything apart and the Simplex service manager suddenly remembers that the currently up-to-date firmware in the NAC extender I installed and his FACP (both supplied and spec'd by simplex) were completely incompatible. 

Just followed up with the building manager and two weeks later simplex is still writing new firmware so daily fire watch at the building.. and simplex sent him a bill for their service calls. ******s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I had a call back to a medical clinic TI a year after turnover. Simplex told the building manager to call me and the electricians back who did base building as the errors intermittently showing up and keeping his FACP from showing normal was obviously one of our faults. Two full days tearing everything apart and the Simplex service manager suddenly remembers that the currently up-to-date firmware in the NAC extender I installed and his FACP (both supplied and spec'd by simplex) were completely incompatible.
> 
> Just followed up with the building manager and two weeks later simplex is still writing new firmware so daily fire watch at the building.. *and simplex sent him a bill for their service calls.* ******s.
> 
> ...


Insane if they paid them!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys have York there? They are the same way, terrible service, and all their sensors are proprietary to their system.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

All of their guys seem to be D-bags too, it must be a cultural thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> All of their guys seem to be D-bags too, it must be a cultural thing.


So you never got the "we are electronic techs" speech?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The sound guys doing home theater from Bose crack me up. They have uniforms and come dragging in rolling stacker carts all nice and neat. Very smug display and attitude. When you talk to these guys you get the impression they think they are the smartest guys on the jobsite. Then they proceed to drill horizontal holes thru the glue lam's .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> The sound guys doing home theater from Bose crack me up. They have uniforms and come dragging in rolling stacker carts all nice and neat. Very smug display and attitude. When you talk to these guys you get the impression they think they are the smartest guys on the jobsite. Then they proceed to drill horizontal holes thru the glue lam's .



Classic! 

Honeywell service guys are also fun to watch.:whistling2:


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Reminds me of the time we were in London awaiting the Vancouver flight....and along comes the Honeywell controls guy with an apprentice ;talking about a VAV they had to check . Apprentices in the UK are under 21 years of age since apprenticeships are 16/17 starting the trade to 21 age final papers. Then comes the helper with a stepladder . Helper sets up the ladder and apprentice holds it for the Honeywell guy . I went over and said " it was like watching a Laurel and Hardy movie about "how many guys it takes to screw in a light bulb ! "
I asked the apprentice if he was learning anything apart from which side of the stepladder to climb ....we had hours to kill !
Eventually the honeywell guy told me to "F-offf to Jockland !"


----------

